# L'écran de votre iMac est-il sale A L'INTERIEUR ?



## Canon (25 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous! 

Outre les problèmes plus ou moins importants concernant le manque d'homogénéité de la luminosité des dalles des iMacs alu', voici un autre souci récurrent: la présence de poussière sur la FACE INTERNE de la vitre de protection de l'écran...

Cette salissure PEUT concourir aux différences de luminosité constatées...

Voici la méthode de "détection" que j'ai employé: la pièce plongée dans l'obscurité, l'écran de l'ordinateur éteint, passer une lampe (type lampe de poche, ou éclairage du téléphone portable...  ) en lumière rasante. Si l'écran est sale, cette méthode est imparable pour le voir...

Voici en images ce que ca donne (sur le côté droit de mon écran, mais ces traces sont réparties sur sa totalité):





Une prise de photo au flash, à 30° environ de l'écran, fait encore plus ressortir le problème (bon, il y a quelques particules de poussière en surface, mais les grosses traces grises sont bien à l'intérieur... ):





Voilà...  C'est à se demander si nos Macs ne sont pas assemblés au milieu d'une scierie, ou sur un chantier de construction... 

Enfin bref, suis-je le seul (ou un des rares) à constater celà, ou sommes-nous tous logés à la même enseigne? Et si vous avez rencontré ce problème, qu'avez-vous fait?

Voili voilou...


----------



## Canon (25 Juin 2008)

Bon, bah j'ouvre le bal... 

Donc ma vitre est effectivement sale (forcément ), et tant que c'est invisible, je laisse tel quel (pis pas trop le temps de m'en occuper en ce moment...). 
Le coup de fil "Applecare" n'est cependant pas loin... (ca va dépendre de mon humeur... :mouais


----------



## Alycastre (26 Juin 2008)

Faudrait savoir .... Vous vous plaignez qu'il est trop lumineux ! 
Alors plus il y aura de poussière....


----------



## Canon (26 Juin 2008)

J'epère que pas mal de monde répondra à ce sondage, car pour le moment, les résultats m'étonnent un peu... :mouais: Bon, il faut dire qu'il n'y a que peu de réponses pour le moment... 

En effet, j'ai pu examiner 3 iMacs aujourd'hui en magasins distributeurs Apple (j'ai fait deux magasins). Bon, les commerciaux ont fait un peu la gueule... :rateau:


Je raconte la scène:

Moi: "Dites moi, j'ai constaté sur mon iMac tout neuf comme de la poussière sur la face interne de la vitre, et après m'être renseigné un peu sur internet, il paraît que ce souci est fréquent..."

_Le vendeur: "Mais non Monsieur, vous n'avez pas du avoir de chance... C'est vrai que ça peut arriver... disons... pour une machine sur 100!"_

"D'accord, ça vous ennuie pas si je vérifie sur votre machine?"

_"Mais non, je vous en prie..."_

Là, le vendeur essuie à l'arrache la vitre pour virer la poussière extérieure...

"Bon, je vais devoir éteindre la machine..."

_"Aucun problème Monsieur..."_

J'éteins la machine, et là je sors une mini lampe de poche relativement puissante (éclairage à LED...). Le vendeur prend un regard un peu dubitatif... :rateau: J'avais prévu le coup, sachant que j'allais tester en lumière ambiante... 

Verdict: de la poussière dans les 3 machines (idem que chez moi), et un vendeur décomposé... 

D'un côté, ça me rassure un peu...  Sur 4 machines examinées (dont la miene), les 4 ont le problème de poussière interne...

Par contre, je me dis , au sujet des votants ayant une dalle nickelle:
- ils ont le postérieur garni de taglliatelles  d'être tombé sur une bonne série, ou
- ils n'ont pas bien regardé, ou
- ils sont de mauvaise foi parce que dire du mal du Dieu Apple, c'est pêcher :love:, ou
- ils n'ont pas de vitre de protection devant la dalle, ou
- tous les autre iMac que les leurs sont victime d'une malédiction... 

Voilà les niouzes...


----------



## BryanSinger (26 Juin 2008)

Moi qui veut m'acheter un iMAC, je doute de plus en plus avec tous vos topic.....


----------



## samoussa (26 Juin 2008)

j'ai fais nettoyer l'écran de mon imac 24" (traces en haut à gauche) par un technicien applecare il y a 6 semaines et c'est en train de revenir... :mouais:


----------



## colbosc (26 Juin 2008)

ça ne se voit pas en tout cas, et à vrai dire on s'en fout un peu : je ne me vois pas avec ma lampe led examiner l'écran régulièrement !


----------



## colbosc (26 Juin 2008)

bon allez, je l'avoue. je viens de prendre mon sony ericsson avec sa led bien puissante pour examiner mon iMac dans l'obscurité. heureusement, j'avais raison, rien, clean, pas de poussière sur cet exemplaire
mais c'est la dernière fois que je le fais !


----------



## Pierrou (27 Juin 2008)

Franchement, ça devient un peu n'importe quoi toutes ces histoires autour des iMac... Ca vire à la psychose  

C'est le genre de truc dont on ne se rend pas compte dans des circonstances normales ça, et s'il faut approcher des lampes torches surpuissantes du truc rien que pour faire la chasse à un grain de poussière invisible avec l'écran allumé, ça craint... 

Sur mon iPod aussi j'ai de la poussière derrière l'écran un peu... avec le rétroéclairage, ça se voit pas, donc je m'en balance mais grave !


----------



## colbosc (27 Juin 2008)

de plus on a l'impression que le filon est intarissable : les couleurs, les écrans brillants, la poussière
ça frise la parano


----------



## samoussa (27 Juin 2008)

colbosc a dit:


> de plus on a l'impression que le filon est intarissable : les couleurs, les écrans brillants, la poussière
> ça frise la parano


le problème dans mon cas, c'est que les nappes de poussières (que je ne suis pas allé chercher à la lampe torche  et qui ne ressemblent pas à celles des photos plus haut), effectivement invisibles au départ sont de plus en plus visibles au fil des semaines et se voient écran allumé sur la moindre image sombre.


----------



## cameleone (27 Juin 2008)

Traces partant du coin gauche en haut sur mon iMac... invisibles écran allumé, plutôt désagréables écran éteint, et sans lampe torche chez moi non plus (ça fait sale...). Mais elles ne semblent pas s'intensifier avec le temps. Et aucune parano non plus dans mon cas...
Je voulais faire jouer l'Apple Care, mais j'hésite. Le témoignage de ceux qui ont fait nettoyer et chez lesquels les traces reviennent me dissuade un peu.


Malgré ce défaut, semble-t-il assez répandu, je ne regrette aucunement l'achat de cette machine et ne saurais en dissuader quiconque.


----------



## Canon (27 Juin 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Franchement, ça devient un peu n'importe quoi toutes ces histoires autour des iMac... Ca vire à la psychose
> 
> C'est le genre de truc dont on ne se rend pas compte dans des circonstances normales ça, et s'il faut approcher des lampes torches surpuissantes du truc rien que pour faire la chasse à un grain de poussière invisible avec l'écran allumé, ça craint...
> 
> Sur mon iPod aussi j'ai de la poussière derrière l'écran un peu... avec le rétroéclairage, ça se voit pas, donc je m'en balance mais grave !





colbosc a dit:


> de plus on a l'impression que le filon est intarissable : les couleurs, les écrans brillants, la poussière
> ça frise la parano



Bah.. tant que ça ne gêne pas, aucune raison d'y toucher... Mais je persite à dire que quand on paie un certain prix pour l'ordinateur qu'est l'iMac, on est en droit d'attendre une finition, elle aussi, d'un certain niveau... 

Quand au fait de "chercher la petite bête" avec la lampe, c'est peut-être un peu poussé... :mouais: *mais sachant que dans certains cas, ce phénomène s'amplifie,* *il peut être bon d'être au courant, tout particulièrement si l'on se trouve juste avant la fin de la garantie constructeur...* 

Enfin, c'est juste mon avis...


----------



## dchkg (20 Juillet 2008)

J'ai eu le même problème sur un imac alu 3.06 acheté il y a 1 mois.
La face interne de la dalle était tapissée de traces de doigt genre "post-kébap". J'ai hésité à la nettoyer moi-même mais malheureusement j'ai décidé de ramener la machine aux "techniciens certifiés apple" de mon "apple premium reseller" en me disant que çà serait mieux fait.
Les deux mecs (qui avaient l'air idiot) n'ont pas mis de gant et soufflaient sur la dalle et le LCD (avec leur bouche!) pour virer la poussière. Une fois la dalle démontée, un des deux s'est exclamé "ah, sous le climatiseur, c'était peut-être pas une bonne idée!". Je me demandais lequel j'allais tuer en premier. Après avoir hésité à remonter la dalle à l'envers (c'est vrai c'est si compliqué) un des types m'explique que les traces de doigt derrière une dalle chez Apple, c'est impossible : tout serait assemblé dans des salles pressurisées, patati patata. Le résultat du travail des super-techs était finalement merdique avec tout un tas de poussière cette fois. J'y suis donc retourné et ils ont fini par me changer la dalle.
Actuellement j'ai deux marques étranges sur le LCD (restées à la même place malgré le changement de dalle) Au mieux de l'adhésif provenant du rouleau silicone, au pire deux coups de tournevis. Je vérifierai un de ces jours, la peur au ventre ;o)

Donc si jamais vous voulez nettoyer votre dalle, je vous conseille fortement de vous débrouiller tout seul. Avec minutie on ne risque rien alors qu'un tech bovin d'appellation contrôlée "certifié apple" risque de vous esquinter votre machine et sans prendre le temps nécessaire pour bien faire la manuvre. Je veux bien croire qu'il y a des techs certifiés qui font bien leur boulot mais bon

Pour les traînées autres que les traces de doigt sur la face interne de la dalle, j'ai pu constater qu'il y en avait de toute façon même derrière une dalle toute neuve. Je pense que c'est le film adhésif protecteur qui laisse des marques lorsqu'il est retiré. Donc le ramenez pas pour çà

Après c'est sûr c'est rien à côté des enfants qui meurent de faim


----------



## dchkg (24 Juillet 2008)

dchkg a dit:


> Actuellement j'ai deux marques étranges sur le LCD (restées à la même place malgré le changement de dalle) Au mieux de l'adhésif provenant du rouleau silicone, au pire deux coups de tournevis. Je vérifierai un de ces jours, la peur au ventre ;o)



J'ai démonté la vitre, avec la méthode de la pompe à chiotte. Çà marche d'enfer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDcmG73xPzs


Les deux traces sur le LCD, c'était pas des coups de tournevis comme je craignais mais vraisemblablement des postillons de tech (le bavoir n'est pas inclus dans le kit de nettoyage Apple ).

J'ai pu remonter facilement et rapidement sans mettre trop de poussière. Beaucoup moins qu'avec le SAV en tout cas. Donc le SAV pour les traces çà vaut pas le coup, la pompe à chiotte et le chiffon microfibre font très bien l'affaire!


----------



## polyester (24 Juillet 2008)

J'avais il y a quelques temps en arriere manifesté ma colere suite à ce probleme, ça continue mon apple est encore parti en nettoyage via l'apple care (pour la 5ieme fois) j'attends son retour en sachant pertinemment qu'il n'y aura pas de miracle!! mais pour info les techniciens qui s'en occupe m'ont soutenu qu'ils ne voyaient aucune trace, seraient ils tous contaminés par une "aveuglite aigüe" ??? j'en ai vraiment marre d'être prise pour une imbecile et en plus je n'osais plus trop faire part du probleme aux autres possesseurs de l'Imac alu car je m'etais fait copieusement pourrir "osez critiquer Apple quelle infamie!!" Enfin toujours est il que je suis l'heureuse detentrice d'un ecran tout degueulasse de buée, poussiere, crasse, trace de doigt etc etc merci apple et vive la mauvaise foi.


----------



## polyester (24 Juillet 2008)

J'ai oublié un truc :  lire "mac SVM" de juillet/aout 2008 page 40, vous verrez que personne hallucine sur ce probleme


----------



## dchkg (25 Juillet 2008)

polyester a dit:


> mais pour info les techniciens qui s'en occupe m'ont soutenu qu'ils ne voyaient aucune trace



T'inquiètes pas moi aussi ils m'ont dit qu'ils ne voyaient rien, comme si j'étais taré. Ils m'ont même certifié que c'était impossible&#8230; (En même temps eux aussi étaient "certifiés" alors c'est bien la preuve que çà ne veut rien dire! )
Je suis certes un peu maniaque :rateau: mais bon&#8230; Même sur la dalle neuve qu'ils m'ont installée il y a une fissure sur la face arrière du verre au niveau de la partie noire où se trouve la bande magnétique. Mais je change plus rien, de toute façon la résolution d'un problème en amène un autre&#8230; :rose:

Tu devrais peut-être penser à t'occuper du nettoyage toi même. A force de la renvoyer un jour il te reviendra esquinté&#8230; Avec AppleCare le mieux est l'ennemi du bien.


----------



## shenrone (25 Juillet 2008)

J'ai acheté mon 24" dés sa sortie et j'avais déjà des poussières et des trace au premier déballage, j'ai du le renvoyer au sav fnac pour pixel mort et il m'est revenu avec quelques poussières de plus (dont deux quasi cote à cote que je vois même iMac allumé, mais qui disparaisse suvant l'angle de vision), au final je préfère quand même ça aux pixels morts et je ne me sent pas suffisamment aventurier pour le démonter


----------



## polyester (25 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour vos conseils je vais nettoyer moi même par contre j'en ai pas fini avec le S.A.V d'apple je trouve totalement inadmissible qu'ils minimisent voire refutent ce probleme je suis une personne pleine de ressources et j'ai horreur qu'on me prenne pour une imbecile. En ce qui concerne les participants du forum qui eux aussi nous prennent pour des maniaques en puissance armés de lampes ultraperformantes afin de deceler le moindre grain de poussiere je ne leur transmet que mon mepris. Petite info j'ai toujours eu des macs jamais de pc j'etais jusqu'à present plus qu'inconditionnelle de la pomme mais il est vrai "souvent femme varie".
Pour ceux qui n'ont aucun probleme, juste vous dire que je vous envie j'aurais aimé gardé cette image lisse d'apple, ma deception n'a d'egal que ma colere !!!


----------



## vian (25 Juillet 2008)

au contraire je l'ai trouve excellente ta facon de rembarrer ce vendeur trop sur de lui et de ses produits avec sa petite lampe... 
Comme les c... de la fnac qui essaient de te fourger leur soit-disant apple care en bois...

Mais comprends aussi que tu es pt trop maniaque non? C'est le genre de petit probleme qui ne gene pas quand on ne le vois pas et sur lequel on fait une fixette apres decouverte...

Bon courage quand meme!


Edit: pour la lampe il s'agissait bien sur de ton compagnon d'infortune Canon.


----------



## dchkg (26 Juillet 2008)

De toute façon çà me parait normal d'être exigent quand on achète un iMac neuf et ce d'autant plus qu'il existe le Refurb Store pour ceux qui acceptent de se contenter d'un produit présentant des imperfections esthétiques&#8230;
Et d'aillleurs ce qu'on voit avec une lampe en lumière rasante (trainées et compagnie) on le voit lorsqu'on travaille sur un document sombre ou même lorsqu'on joue à un jeu genre Quake 4&#8230;


----------



## polyester (28 Juillet 2008)

De toute façon apple ne veut rien entendre, ils n'ont même pas le cran d'avouer qu'ils se sont plutôt loupés sur la qualité de leur écran, je suis dégoutée car en plus les techniciens de l'apple care osent affirmer qu'eux ne constatent rien d'anormal, la propreté de l'ecran est parfaite.... soit, je me rends bien compte qu'ils me baladent depuis des mois et c'est un peu la lutte du pot de terre contre le pot de fer. Pour en finir avec humour je propose que l'imac alu soit vendu avec le "kit nettoyage" complet : ventouses, chiffons speciaux, spray anti poussiere et antistatique avec en plus le cd explicatif pour bien demonter son ecran !!! En conclusion j'ai le sale sentiment de m'être fait "enfler" et ce n'est pas demain que je me precipiterai sur le prochain mac qui sortira...... j'avais confiance, c'est plus le cas maintenant j'attendrai de lire les avis sur les forums et les magazines afin d'acheter en toute quietude (pour info l'alu est loin d'être mon 1er mac)


----------



## dchkg (28 Juillet 2008)

Je pense qu'ils ne proposent pas de kit de nettoyage parce que sinon trop de gens malhabiles casseraient la dalle en voulant la nettoyer
Après 1 mois d'utilisation je m'aperçois que le plus emmerdant avec cet écran, plus que les nappes de crasse, c'est ce dont je ne pourrais jamais me débarrasser : ces foutus reflets Au début on se dit : "C'est beau çà brille de partout!" Mais au bout d'un moment çà devient franchement lourd sur les films, jeux et photos sombres. On passe la moitié du temps à se reluquer le minoi. C'est pénible. Mais le LCD en lui même paraît d'excellente qualité et çà reste une très belle machine! C'est sa quasi-perfection qui rend ses défauts insupportables! :love:

Une dalle en verre qui éliminerait ce foutu reflet serait appréciable. Çà ne doit pas être impossible à concevoir


----------



## MacFanatic (7 Octobre 2008)

Au secours  ! Depuis un certain temps, j'ai remarqué que de la poussière s'est déposée derrière la dalle en verre de mon iMac alu ! Cela fait comme de la buée sur le coin de mon écran ! Ca ne me gène pas lorsque mon mac est allumé mais lorsqu'il est éteint... Sachant qu'il est encore en garantie, que dois-je faire ?


----------



## fmr (7 Octobre 2008)

Juste pour dire que j'ai lu sur des forums que sur cet iMac, il y avait parfois de la condensation sur l'écran...
Il y a même une vidéo sur YouTube pour apprendre à enlever la première vitre et ainsi nettoyer l'écran.

Moi, j'hésite à l'acheter entre autre pour ça ?!


----------



## jjrmusic (7 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour

J'avais le même problème qui était apparu assez rapidement après mon achat sur l'AppleStore de l'imac Alu 20" (août 2007). Début septembre 2008 suit à un orage mon iMac était HS et il a fallu changer la CG 

J'ai fais faire la réparation près de chez moi dans un APR et ils se sont aussi occupé de ce problème qui a maintenant disparu  Un petit séjour dans l'atelier d'un APR ou équivalent devrait régler la question.  Quant à enlever la vitre soi-même, perso je ne m'y risquerais pas !


----------



## MacFanatic (7 Octobre 2008)

jjrmusic a dit:


> Quant à enlever la vitre soi-même, perso je ne m'y risquerais pas !



T'as bien raison ! Ca stopperai la garantie ! Non je pense le rapporter à la Fnac en expliquant mon problème...


----------



## tigroux44 (7 Octobre 2008)

je ne vois pas en quoi retirer la vitre, annulerait la garantie !!

les techniciens enlèvent la vitre, cela ne retire en rien la garantie.

pour avoir un apple care sur cet appareil et avoir eu la possibilité de faire déplacer un technicien à mon domicile pour un problème sur l'iMac, je peux vous assurer qu'il n'y a rien de compliquer à retirer la vitre.

il faut simplement mettre l'iMac à l'horizontal (le coucher) prendre 2 ventouses de cuisines par exemple pour attacher les chiffons ou autres, et les placer à chaque extrémité (en haut à gauche, et en bas à droite), et là juste soulever. La vitre est simplement aimantée. 

Le technicien m'a même dit lui même si un jour vous avez de la poussière, faites la manip. 

Mais j'avoue que si je ne l'avais pas vu faire, je ne l'aurais jamais tenté. :love:


----------



## beaunois (8 Octobre 2008)

tigroux44 a dit:


> je ne vois pas en quoi retirer la vitre, annulerait la garantie !!
> 
> les techniciens enlèvent la vitre, cela ne retire en rien la garantie.
> 
> ...



ma dalle elle aussi à été changée à domicile, et j'ai bien observé tout.
La vtre n'est pas difficile à retirer, mais le plus compliqué est de retirer les poussières qui forcément viennent sur la dalle elle même. Un matériel bien spécifique est utilisé par l'intervenant.
Et la vitre doit être exempte toute trace, sinon c'est pire qu'avant.


----------



## Canon (9 Octobre 2008)

Bienvenue au club! 

Nous sommes quelques un dans ce cas: http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/lecran-de-votre-imac-est-il-sale-a-linterieur-224781.html


----------



## Spec (18 Octobre 2008)

Ah ben j'en apprends tous les jours !! C'est excellent ça !!

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=w9gVDH-7d34


----------



## colbosc (18 Octobre 2008)

celui-ci est un peu felé, avec vue depuis la iSight de l'iMac, ça vaut le détour

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDcmG73xPzs&NR=1&fmt=18


----------



## joubichou (18 Octobre 2008)

Je démonte mon écran avec deux petites ventouses,le nettoyage prend deux minutes,il n'y a pas de quoi en faire un plat


----------



## apple-for-ever (18 Octobre 2008)

Quand ont répare les Imac et que cela concerne l'écran, ond doit aussi mettre DES gants, pour ne pas mettre des grosses traces de graisses de doigts partout sur la vitre ! N'oublier pas les gants, pas les gants de latex ou de silicone, mais des gants spéciaux en tissus, ils sont blancs et fins on les trouves en grande surface ... Allez salut à tous ...


----------



## M@xiPod (18 Octobre 2008)

Bon, bah moi aussi j'y est droit...

Au fil du temps des poussières se sont encore logés derrière l'écran (encore plus qu'à l'origine + trace de doigts... )
En plus de cela, à la réception, je me suis aperçu  d'un petit défaut à l'intérieur du verre (trace sur le bord noir de la vitre glossy (comme si on avait gratté la peinture de l'intérieur)mais je n'avait rien fait car comme tout le monde le sait on remplace souvent un défaut par un autre)

Bon bah pour une machine de ce prix je suis un peu dégoûté...
J'ai l'apple care, donc si je téléphone et j'expose mon problème j'aurais le droit d'avoir un technicien qui me change ma vitre à mon domicile où apple ne le prend pas en charge?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponse


----------



## Canon (18 Octobre 2008)

apple-for-ever a dit:


> Quand ont répare les Imac et que cela concerne l'écran, ond doit aussi mettre DES gants, pour ne pas mettre des grosses traces de graisses de doigts partout sur la vitre ! N'oublier pas les gants, pas les gants de latex ou de silicone, mais des gants spéciaux en tissus, ils sont blancs et fins on les trouves en grande surface ... Allez salut à tous ...



A ceux qui opteront pour des gants latex ou vinhyl: pensez à les prendre *NON TALQUES*!!! (Sinon, ça sert à rien du tout... :rateau: )

Une bonne alternative est de taxer des gants coton au Photoservice du coin.. Pour manipuler du verre sans laisser de traces de doigts, c'est le top!


----------



## Saesee (19 Octobre 2008)

Moi, lorsque je vai aller acheter mon iMac, je l'ouvre sur place ^et avec ma Maglight je vai tout scruter et si il y a un défaut, je prend une autre boite et hop c'est partis...


----------



## apple-for-ever (19 Octobre 2008)

Moi pour l'instant j'ai un macbook MB403 (depuis 1mois et demi) et je pense que je vais aussi m acheter un imac 24"

ilq qont tellements design, finit l encombrement ...


----------



## peyrusse (22 Octobre 2008)

et bien moi qui vient de mettre 1700  dans un iMac 24 pouces pour faire de la photo et qui l'attend de pied de ferme. Je peux vous dire que je flippe à mort en lisant le forum entre les traces de doigts, de poussière derrière la vitre et les pixels morts non garantis je me demande si j'ai fait le bon choix. Je devrais être un switcher d'ici une semaine, j'espère que je n'aurai pas de mauvaise surprise, glup !!!!!!!!:rose:


----------



## fmr (24 Octobre 2008)

Ben moi, je viens d'acquérir un iMac blanc 24" (d'occasion). Trop peur du modèle alu (et glossy)...
J'en suis absolument ravie.


----------



## christphe (4 Décembre 2008)

MacFanatic a dit:


> Au secours  ! Depuis un certain temps, j'ai remarqué que de la poussière s'est déposée derrière la dalle en verre de mon iMac alu ! Cela fait comme de la buée sur le coin de mon écran ! Ca ne me gène pas lorsque mon mac est allumé mais lorsqu'il est éteint... Sachant qu'il est encore en garantie, que dois-je faire ?



Bonjour
Exactement la meme chose ,dans le coin superieur gauche ,ça semble partir de l'angle pour se diffuser en evantail;  ça ressemble a de la buée ,mais ça n'en ai pas. Et pas besoin de lampe pour le voir .Ordinateur éteint , tu le vois a 5 metres.Allumé, ça va! Des fumeurs utilisent 'il ton Imac? 
c'est un 20pouces


----------



## francobeni (4 Décembre 2008)

salut, mais la question est de savoir est ce que tu fume devant ton ordi


----------



## fredop (6 Décembre 2008)

Je ne fume pas (plus), personne ne fume chez moi et j'ai aussi ces trainées. IL s'agit de poussière.


----------



## christphe (6 Décembre 2008)

j'ai encore une semaine de garantie , pour le reporter a la fnac, mais j'hésite. ils vont me le garder 2 ou 3 semaines et me le rendre dans quel etat?
je peux aussi laisser courir et quand j'en ai vraiment marre, enlever la glace avec des ventouses .  ça n'a pas l'air compliqué!


----------



## olivemax (13 Février 2009)

j'ai un imac blanc intel 20" et aussi des traces dégeux sous la vitre de l'écran, surtout dans les coins, ce qui me perturbe pas mal pour la retouche image alors ;

- est-ce que le coup des ventouses à torchon fonctionne aussi pour enlever la vitre ? (comme sur les imac alu, lu dans les post)

- est-ce que sur ce modèle il ya aussi des ventillos en bas qui soufflent donc vers le haut (sur la trache inférieur, il ya bien une grille qui laisse passer l'air, ce qui expliquerait la remonté de poussière)

- je n'ai jamais remarqué de différence de luminosité ou de bascule chromatique sur la surface de l'écran; les anciennes dâles sont-elles meilleures que les nouvelles à surface brillante et hyper réfléchissante si bien qu'on se voit dedans comme la pub MR clean; une abbération à mon sens d'apple qui à certainement voulu "flatter" les apprentis photographes et renforçant la saturation de l'image, je ne sais pas trop  ou faire comme sur les pc portable (qui ont lancé cette mode?)


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Février 2009)

Il n'y a pas de vitre sur les iMac blancs.


----------



## mac-aïoli (13 Février 2009)

samoussa a dit:


> j'ai fais nettoyer l'écran de mon imac 24" (traces en haut à gauche) par un technicien applecare il y a 6 semaines et c'est en train de revenir... :mouais:



Tout pareil, sauf que c'était l'été dernier. La poussière est en partie revenue.


----------



## olivemax (13 Février 2009)

très bien, mais alors, y a t il une solution pour nettoyer à l'intérieur, car il y a bien des tâches et ce n'est pas à l'extérieur sur la surface de l'écran?
merci


----------



## labrute (17 Février 2009)

Là je comprend pas bien.

Pourquoi vous nettoyez pas de temps en temps la vitre et la dalle avec un produit et un chiffon étudiés pour?

C'est mormal qu'il y ai de la poussière, la liason entre la vitre (qui tient juste par de petits aimants) et le cadre ne sont pas étanche et la liason entre le chasis et la dalle ne l'est pas non plus.


----------



## geraldmuller (3 Mars 2009)

Comme mon écran était sale à l'intérieur, j'ai profité qu'il était sous garantie pour l'amener à réparer / nettoyer. On m'a changé la dalle et la vitre.
Résultat : une dalle avec un pixel mort !
Je l'ai rapporté lundi et devrais l'avoir jeudi. Je prie pour ne pas avoir d'autres déconvenues.
Décidément les dalles des imac ont l'air vraiment pourries !!!


----------



## marcucci (3 Mars 2009)

Même problème que vous sur imac alu 24", j'ai fait fonctionner l'apple care (au bout de 4 mois).
Ca a fonctionné mais les traces sont revenues 1 mois après.

J'ai démonté la vitre pour la nettoyer, ça fonctionne à peu près mais pour du matériel neuf, devoir faire ça...    j'ai finit par le vendre.

J'aimerais bien voir si les nouveaux imac ont toujours ce problème..


----------



## Pat_Be (4 Mars 2009)

Moi aussi j'ai ce problème de poussière dans le coin en haut a gauche mais bon, je le nettoie moi-même et hop! rien de bien méchant... je fais cela une fois tout les 6 mois +/-

De plus la vitre s'enlève facilement avec une simple ventouse


----------



## JEAN-PHI (7 Mars 2009)

Pat_Be a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai ce problème de poussière dans le coin en haut a gauche mais bon, je le nettoie moi-même et hop! rien de bien méchant... je fais cela une fois tout les 6 mois +/-
> 
> De plus la vitre s'enlève facilement avec une simple ventouse



Tout pareil ! Je viens de démonter la vitre avec une ventouse à chiottes (2,90 euros). Un coup de chiffon humide et l'affaire est réglée. Mettre son Mac en réparation pour ça, c'est comme si on faisait venir une entreprise pour laver ses carreaux !


----------



## Pat_Be (10 Mars 2009)

JEAN-PHI a dit:


> Tout pareil ! Je viens de démonter la vitre avec une ventouse à chiottes (2,90 euros). Un coup de chiffon humide et l'affaire est réglée. Mettre son Mac en réparation pour ça, c'est comme si on faisait venir une entreprise pour laver ses carreaux !


 

En effet, c'est comme apporter sa voiture au garagiste pour la laver


----------



## JEAN-PHI (10 Mars 2009)

Pat_Be a dit:


> En effet, c'est comme apporter sa voiture au garagiste pour la laver



Ou appeler un serrurier pour tourner la clé de la porte !  Bon j'arrête, c'est un forum sérieux !


----------



## geraldmuller (23 Mars 2009)

oui et non ! j'ai appelé Bemac et ils m'ont proposé de le faire !
A moins que vous refusiez catégoriquement qu'on lave votre voiture


----------



## ivan2708 (25 Mars 2009)

Si il y a des possesseurs des nouveau iMac 2009, j'aimerai vraiment savoir si ce problème a été corrigé.


----------



## colbosc (25 Mars 2009)

ivan2708 a dit:


> Si il y a des possesseurs des nouveau iMac 2009, j'aimerai vraiment savoir si ce problème a été corrigé.



manifestement ce problème ne concerne pas tous les utilisateurs ou toutes les machines. 
La saleté est souvent subjective, pourtant moi qui suis maniaque, mon iMac 2007 n'en a jamais eu derrière la vitre !


----------



## ivan2708 (25 Mars 2009)

colbosc a dit:


> manifestement ce problème ne concerne pas tous les utilisateurs ou toutes les machines.
> La saleté est souvent subjective, pourtant moi qui suis maniaque, mon iMac 2007 n'en a jamais eu derrière la vitre !



Je suis aussi un gros maniaque, et si je vois qu'il y a des commentaires sur les nouveaux iMac qui font état de poussière, je me rabattrait sur un MacPro.


----------



## Rico0o (17 Mai 2009)

Je crois que le problème semble inévitable sur ces machines. 

J'ai un imac 24" depuis deux mois et de la poussières s'est accumulée aussi. C'était pas énorme mais visibles l'écran allumée. J'ai donc joué des ventouses, retirer la vitre et nettoyer avec un chiffon microfibres et un coup de bombe à air.

J'ai également constaté des petites traces de projection avant que je le nettoie, que je soupçonne fortement être du à des coups de bombe à air (qui expulse de temps en temps leur liquide lorsqu'on les penche). Pourtant je l'ai eu neuf...
Après remontage il a toujours quelques poussières (inévitable) mais ce n'est pas visible lorsque l'écran est allumée.

Je me sens pas de l'envoyer à réparer rien que pour ça, surtout qu'on est jamais à l'abris d'une dégradation, et je suis pas sur qu'il revienne avec zéro poussières/traces ... Mais je trouve qu'apple devrait rendre disponible leur kit de nettoyage avec ventouse et gants aux particuliers.
Bref y a pas de quoi en faire toute une histoire, c'est un petit défaut de conception de ces machines, qui n'enlève rien à leur grandes qualités.


----------



## matfox84 (17 Mai 2009)

juste un conseil pour ceux qui retirent la vitre et nettoyent eux memes .. le meix c'est de le faire dans la salle de bain apres avoir prix une douche (et evacué la buéee etc ) car la bue fait tomber la pussiere au sol  )


----------



## sconie (19 Mai 2009)

Bon, j'ai une tache dans le coin de l'écran à gauche en-bas.  Je ne sais pas ce que c'est comme tache mais c'est à l'intérieur. Comment l'enlever ?
Une tache grise un peu comme une empreinte de doigt.      :hein:


----------



## Link1993 (28 Mai 2009)

`Non moi franchement je n'avais pas de trace, jusqu'a ce que j'ouvre le verre d'1 cm pour voir comment c'etait coller mais, la, franchement, meme ecran coupé, on voit rien. faut faire gaff:rateau:


----------



## sixtiesfan (2 Juin 2009)

Bon, je vais tenter de nettoyer l'écran moi-même dans la semaine, ces traces me gavent : elles sont de plus en plus apparentes (il est vrai que je passe pas mal de temps devant mon Imac), et il y a un petit "processus obsessionnel" qui s'est mis en marche chez moi, bref je ne vois plus que ça. Rassurez-vous je me soigne mais parfois il faut aussi agir très concrètement.
Je vais donc me munir des fameuses ventouses et des gants (coton si j'en trouve, sinon latex) pour soulever la vitre, Imac couché.
J'hésite seulement sur la méthode de nettoyage proprement dit. Dois-je utiliser une bombe anti-poussière ? un chiffon humide ou pas ? si oui quel type de chiffon ? Je pensais utiliser celui fourni avec l'Imac légèrement humidifié (d'eau uniquement, pas de produit louche pour éviter tout risque de corrosion).
J'ai soigneusement lu les pages précédentes de ce sujet mais les avis divergent. Et comme disait Desproges, "dix verges c'est beaucoup pour un seul homme".

D'éventuelles suggestions sont les bienvenues, bien sûr.
Merci !


----------



## JEAN-PHI (3 Juin 2009)

Pour ce qui est des produits, je suis d'accord, l'eau suffit et le chiffon non pelucheux fourni par Apple va très bien. Le plus délicat, c'est d'être dans une pièce où la poussière ne vole pas parce que la dalle est statique et attire les micro poussières. D'après mon expérience, il faut laisser le Mac éteint un moment pour qu'il se décharge en électricité statique. Le post précédent indiquant que la poussière tombe au sol dans une salle de bains qui a subie la buée est intéressant... Mais bon, pas de panique, si tu vois que tu as emprisonné des petites poussières, et ben tu recommences. Je crois qu'il faut dédramatiser ce problème.


----------



## Rico0o (3 Juin 2009)

Yep je crois que le zéro poussières est de toute manière impossible sur cette machine. Ma copine a un imac 20", jamais ouvert qui date de fin 2008 pareil de la poussière à l'intérieur. Mais pas gênant à l'affichage.
Je crois qu'il faut faire la part de choses entre ce qui gène la vision l'écran allumée et ce que l'on voit écran éteint avec une lampe torche dessus.
Pour ma part pour dépoussiérer j'utilise simplement le chiffon du kit iklear un coup de compresseur pour virer les poussières et c'est reparti


----------



## sixtiesfan (4 Juin 2009)

C'est fait, j'ai nettoyé l'écran et la vitre en m'y prenant comme suit :

- attendre que l'Imac soit froid : éteint depuis une heure.
- tout débrancher et le poser à plat, écran vers le haut, sur un support stable.
- mettre les gants en latex.
- coller 2 ventouses sur la vitre, une en haut à droite et une en bas à gauche ou le contraire.
- soulever : la vite vient sans problème, elle est simplement aimantée.
- passer un coup de bombe anti-poussière sur l'écran et sur la vitre des 2 côtés.
- nettoyer les traces visibles avec le chiffon fourni dans l'Imac humidifié (de l'eau, rien d'autre).
- reposer la vitre sur l'écran en s'aidant des ventouses et passer un dernier coup de chiffon humide sur la façade.

C'est nickel et franchement, comme l'écrivait Jean-Phi, il faut dédramatiser. Je m'en faisais un peu une montagne (toujours la trouille de péter un truc) et en fait ça prend 10 minutes et c'est efficace. Plus de traces sur l'écran, il est comme neuf.
En revanche, je crains d'avoir à recommencer de temps en temps : la présence de ces traces indique bien qu'entre la vitre et l'écran c'est pas étanche, et en plus malheureusement je clope...

Merci à tous pour les tuyaux, en tout cas.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2009)

Dans mon cas, j'ai aussi les taches de poussiere derriere la vitre de l'ecran. Mais cadeau bonus, la dalle elle-meme est tachee en haut au centre. Cela ressemble a du papier froisse avec une couleur grise + aussi comme pour la poussiere entre la vitre et la dalle des sortes de vagues. iMac 24 pouces achete au mois de novembre 2008 a Chiang Mai (Thailand).

J'ai deja enleve la vitre 2 fois a l'aide de scotch pour la nettoyer, de ce cote la pas de probleme. Mais impossible de faire partir les taches sur la dalle. Elles se voient tres bien sur un fond blanc (par exemple une page web dans Safari).

Je vais aller en parler a l'iStudio ou je l'ai achete, mais avec la bande de b******s qui travaille dans les shops en Thailande je sens que je vais devoir m'armer de patience. 
Faut que je trouve le moyen de causer avec un chef-technicien. En attendant je vais aller bruler une bonne poignee de batonnets d'encens au temple le plus proche, ca va peut-etre aider.


----------



## Rico0o (12 Juin 2009)

Pour nettoyer l'intérieur d'une vitre :http://www.lenspen.com/?cPath=&products_id=VM-1&tpid=286 
Il parait que c'est efficace  (recommandé par apple)
J'en ai commandé un, on verra


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2009)

Bon, eh bien depuis mon dernier post le disque dur de mon iMac a foiré. Donc bonne raison de l'amener réparer.

Et j'ai été très agréablement surpris par le professionnalisme et la rapidité du service de "Pro Solutions by maczone" de Chiang Mai.

Disque dur neuf et écran changé en 3 jours sans même discuter. Et pas la moindre trace de poussière ni de doigt sur ou sous la vitre, vraiment nickel.  Avec en plus un grand sourire. 

Cà me change des autres shops qui vendent du matos PC et des pièces détachées auxquels j'ai été habitué jusqu'ici..


----------



## recifaliste (29 Juin 2011)

Hello,

J ai mon Imac 27" depuis 3 mois et je m appercois comme vous, (et sans lampe torche) que ma vitre est salle de l interieur, sur un bandeau d'environ 7 cm en haut oO

Tres visible sur une couleur unie puisque sa fait des taches de poussieres....

ma question:

la procedure de démontage de la vitre avec les ventouses est elle toujours d actualité sur les derniers models d IMac???

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## recifaliste (30 Juin 2011)

Up,


----------



## iMaque (5 Juillet 2011)

Je me demande si l'idéal, pour l'iMac, ce ne serait pas dès la réception de lui coller du gaffer tout autour de la vitre, sur le côté. Histoire d'empêcher la poussière de rentrer. C'est invraisemblable, depuis le temps que ça dure, qu'Apple n'ait pas corrigé le problème.

Sur mon iMac PPC de 2005 (écran mat) je n'ai pas ce problème. Mais comme je vais bientôt en changer, je me pose la question.


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Juillet 2011)

iMaque a dit:


> Sur mon iMac PPC de 2005 (écran mat) je n'ai pas ce problème.[/COLOR]



Forcément il n'y a pas de vitre devant les dalles des PPC.


----------



## Jahja (8 Juillet 2011)

sixtiesfan a dit:


> C'est fait, j'ai nettoyé l'écran et la vitre en m'y prenant comme suit :
> 
> - attendre que l'Imac soit froid : éteint depuis une heure.
> - tout débrancher et le poser à plat, écran vers le haut, sur un support stable.
> ...



- Sources ?
- http://www.ifixit.com/ surement...

Personnellement, je trouve qu'on est tombés bien bas chez Apple niveau qualité.


----------

